# Autotrail tyre pressures



## Oil-on-the-Road

Recently bought a 2003 Autotrail Dakota (Fiat 2.8). The salesman said something about the recommended tyre pressures in the Fiat hanbook being considered too high by many owners - but that they (Lowdhams) had to pump the tyres up to that to cover their backs.

The procedure he suggested for establishing a good pressure ( load up to typical weight, go to a weigh bridge, then ring tyre manufacturer for their recommendation, stating that the vehicle is a motorhome) seems rather complex and time consuming!

However - I have to agree - at full pressure the ride is a bit hard and bumpy - I wonder if anyone out there with a similar vehicle can recommend pressures to try?

TIA

Steve


----------



## Solwaybuggier

Steve

There's a current thread around the topic here . From ob1's posting you'll see that Michelin's responses are a bit prescribed nowadays, as well as dealers!

I printed off the email I got from them with suggested pressures (before their change of policy) and keep it in the van.

Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

On our autotrail the original fit michelins were a max of 80psi

The replacement Hankooks have a maximum of 60psi.


Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd

I am pretty sure you will find that the max weight and pressures shown on the sidewalls of tyres refer to the North American market ONLY. Worth checking with the trye manufacturers as advised.

I have a 2003 dakota SE on a Sprinter base and I run at about 75-80 on Michelin Agilis C's but I an very close to my max axle loadings most of the time.

Its better to run over than under inflated. I used to run at about 60 and after a long motorway run in the summer the rear tyres were VERY hot. Upped the pressure to about 75-80 and they now run at the same temp as the fronts.
Yes they are marked with a max pressure below that, please see above. 

Under inflated tyres can overheat and can fail, over inflated tyres will not overheat but may give a harsh ride. Your choice to make (within reason)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hankooks recomendation. 

Do not exceed 60 psi.

Dave p


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road

Thanks to all respondents - I will check out the tyres when I get the Dakota back from its first hosptalisation on Wednesday - on-board charger proved not to be working on first trip out! 

Still - that's what warranties are for  


Cheers

Steve


----------



## WUFBER

Steve,

I had the same issue with our 2007 model Tracker. I hope this helps.

It was well worth making the effort. It has Vanco Camper tyres. I contacted Continental's support team via a form at www.conti-online.com with the details of the tyres and the vehicle plate weights and they replied immediately. After giving them some extra details they supplied me via email (extract below) the correct pressures.

I have since visited a weighbridge prior to a European trip and have refined the pressures using Continental's guidance to:

Front: 3.75 bar - 54 psi
Rear: 4.5 bar - 60 psi

The ride and handling is now superb with no thumps and bangs from the suspension. The tyres are wearing as normal. We have now done about 9,000 miles using these pressures.

I carry a copy of the email from Continental in the Motorhome just in case we are stopped. You also have to ensure dealers don't pump them up again when they service the vehicle.

An extract from the email is copied below:

The pressures you require are as follows:

Front: 3.75 bar - 54 psi
Rear: 4.5 bar - 65 psi

As a rough guide on this particular tyre, every 100kg increment would see an increase of 0.25bar (4 psi).

Tyre Markings: 215/70 R 15 CP 109R 
Max load single - 1030KG at 69PSI Cold 
Max Load dual - 975KG at 69PSI Cold 
Vehicle Plate: 
Front 1750 KG 
Rear 2000KG 
Gross Weight 3500KG 
Unladen mass 2915KG


----------



## UncleNorm

And if you want some light reading, here's the thread I started 16 months ago about the same concern...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-86250-.html

I still find it fascinating reading! :wink:

Really Steve, you have to go down the road of getting your MH into 'travel trim' before visiting the weighbridge. I emailed the relevent details to Continental and received the reply quickly. Instead of running 73F and 79R, I run 47 and 61. Much more enjoyable and quieter ride.

HTH


----------

